# Preseason #6: Phoenix Suns (3-2) vs Sacramento Kings (2-0)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

VS








*
When: Thursday, October 19th
Time: 7:00 PCT (8:00 Arizona)
Last game: Los Angeles Clippers vs Phoenix Suns (loss)  *​

Lets keep an eye on Amare. He only played 18 minutes last game.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm hoping to see Amare get 30 minutes and have another
nice night. 


I'm also hoping Marcus gets it together.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

I will be at the game! :banana:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Tiz said:


> I will be at the game! :banana:



Take some pics if you can!


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

Tiz said:


> I will be at the game! :banana:


you and me both my friend, you and me both. :cheers:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Just got home, sounds like it was night and day from the first to the second quarter. 3-19 in the second half, 1-12 from 3. We'll see what happens.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Suns come out firing! 6 point run, timeout Sac-town. Kurt Thomas has been playing very well this preseason.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

We started hot, and went very cold. 10 point quarter


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

6 point lead, Suns playin with effort. I'm sure coach D had a few choice words at halftime. :clap:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

BootyKing said:


> We started hot, and went very cold. 10 point quarter


Yeah I'm glad I didn't see that quarter! Sounds like the same ol' standing around and firing threes when Nash goes out that killed us.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns played great in the second half. Nash, Marion, and Ja. Jones were
playing very well. I'm impressed with James' shooting. He seems to have really
found the stroke. (I told you he could be very valuable!)

The second quarter was ugly! Everyone one was over penetrating and
standing around. Marcus is horrible as a backup point guard. 
I still think we'll need Diaw in the game when Steve goes for a breather. 

Also, what is up with Amare? He seems fine to me. I just don't understand
why he's holding himself back. He could dunk on all these guys, he must still have fears of his knees. Overall, I think he's ready to contribute on a consistent basis. He had two monster blocks and a very nice running dunk. In which he out ran the other center which is a good sign.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

wooo Go Suns. :banana: :rbanana: :bbanana:


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Game was fun. Crowd was really into it. About 80% sold out maybe.

1st quarter was was great, lots of energy. Starting 5 of Nash, Bell, JR, Amare and Diaw. Baborsa and KT first off the bench followed by Amare and Banks. Score at end 32-21. 2nd quarter just sucked. Everyone was off. Outscored 24-10. Came back firing in the 3rd though and had a 43-27pt quarter. Slowed down a bit in the 4th but were able to pull out a nice win. 

First impressions. As usual Nash and Marion were great. Diaw and Jones are making nice progressions. KT and Amare are definitely back from injury and fitting in nicely. Barbosa is an absolute stud this year. Jumaine is going to fit in nicely as 3pt weapon off the bench. Banks needs alot of work to fit into the system, he is the weak link at this point.

Overall they seemed to be clicking but a few more a weeks and they should be back ot form. 3pt shooting was way off early on. At one point we were 1-12, came back a little with 10-30 3pt shooting. Some sloppy passing, but this is be expected in pre-season. 

Amare really wants this, he looked to be busting his a** off. He was going after boards, he couple of great blocks. He went after one monster dunk only to have it stopped short by a Francisco Garcia eye gouge, the crowd was ready to go nuts too.

One final comment. I cant recall seeing so many Technicals called against one team. I think we had 6 or 7 called against the Suns vs. Sacramento who had 0, a few for 3sec violations the others not so sure as to why.

You've got to love preseason though. When else can you pick up 12th row seats the day of the game for $25 each.


----------

